# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Выгрузка документов из типовой "Торговля и склад" 9.2 и загрузка в типовую УСН

## mk5586

Подскажите, возможно ли сделать выгрузку только для документов  Поступления товаров и Реализация стандартными способами.

----------


## vovchicnn

Стандартными способами документы вообще выгрузить из ТиС в УСН нельзя, только проводки/операции. ОДНАКО!!! Для меня изготовление таких грузовиков - текучка! выполняю 2-мя способами: через OLE-объект (запускаете обработку в УСН, указываете ТиС и параметры, она оттуда "выдёргивает" нужное). При этом: обе БД должны быть в зоне доступности (на одном компе, если в ЛС, то открыт доступ). Иначе - через транзитный *.dbf файл. Т.е.: Сначала выгружаем в этот файл из ТиС, потом из этого файла загружаем в УСН. Преимущества: БД (акцептор и донор) могут находиться где угодно, выгрузку и загрузку можно разделить во времени: манагеры из ТиС выгрузили, файл "отдали", а "бухи" в любое время загрузят. Отсюда вытекает: "таскать" этот транзитный файл можно как угодно: хоть на флешке, хоть по E-mail. Кратко:
1. Грузиться будут непосредственно документы, с сохранением ВСЕХ реквизитов (благо, их в УСН (акцепторе) меньше, чем в ТиС (доноре)). после проведения этих документов в УСН сформируются и забалансовые проводки, а это надо!
2. Исключена возможность "дублирования" загруженных документов: обработка не будет повторно загружать ранее загруженный документ. Однако, будет возможность его перезаписи на случай, если документ изменился в "доноре".
3. Проработана синхронизация справочников:
- при загрузке обработка ищет элемент справочника в "акцепторе", если находит, использует его.
- если не находит, создаёт новый. При этом сообщает о создании нового элемента. Для того, чтобы пользователь в последствии отредактировал новый элемент справочника. из-за разницы в структуре справочников и нужности некоторых элементов.
4. Главное: я делаю не для разовой выгрузки/загрузки, а для постоянного использования, т.е., при выгрузке выбираете интервал дат, он же и будет загружен (с учётом п.2). На практике Вы сможете грузить 1 раз в день, неделю, месяц...
+ сопровождение/поддержка.
Не бесплатно, но недорого.
Пишите 1C-sos@rambler.ru с указанием темы и уточнённым заданием. Срок выполнения 1-2 дня. Оплата в пределах 1000 руб.

----------

